# bike shop names



## ningita (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: ok, what are some good names for a bike shop?

it can be weird, foreign, funny, (just be creative)
also, tell us what u would name your shop.:thumbsup:

for those who are wondering, this is not for me but a friend who needs help naming one.


----------



## StonedGorilla (May 31, 2007)

I always thought "Gravity Works( or Worx, Werks, Werx, etc)" would be a sweet name for a bike shop, unless it's more of a xc bike shop.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Ye Olde Velocipede Shoppe.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

My shop is The Prairie Peddler. Kind of a play on words as I sell more than bikes.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

The Bike Shop in Manchester, CT.

I work at a more creatively named shop: Tolland Bicycle.

Tim


----------



## kcurrin (Feb 25, 2008)

Rollin' Along

Lame, but it's all I could think of at the moment.


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

Think of something that relates to the area the shop will be in. I am not sure where this shop will be or what type of bikers it is aimed at so i can't really make a suggestion. My LBS is called Eastside Cycles, it is a suitable name since I am in Eastern Canada.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

Some of the more memorable I've seen are "The Slippery Pig" in Phoenix and "Bike & Bean" in Sedona.


----------



## sfuller (Jan 14, 2007)

Around here the shops are either generic (BikeWorld, Bike Country), named after the founders (Irwin's Bikes, Barr Bicycle, Rasmussen Bike Shop, Wicks Bike Shop), or after a local feature (Skunk River Cycles). There is one place in Ogden called the Bike Barn that I am pretty sure is in a barn. 

Best name for a shop around here is "Two Guys Bike Shop". For some reason I think of the Car Guys from NPR whenever I hear that shop name. I also hear they carry some odd stuff. Haven't been in there myself yet.

As you can see, imagination does not run around amok in this part of the country.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

I've seen Cycle Therapy


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

The Blue Oyster


----------



## nmba guy (Jul 28, 2005)

granted they do more than just bikes, but my favorite is Elephant's perch in Ketchum ID


----------



## PscyclePath (Aug 29, 2007)

_Outspokin'_, in Augusta, GA and Columbia, SC are still my favorites.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Cyclopedia would be mine! Oops maybe I shouldn't share...


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

dead baby bikes in, i think, seattle or portland is clearly the best name ever for a bike shop.


----------



## drew502 (Feb 12, 2007)

Psychlepath Bikes


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Lots of bike shops have lame or boring names...named after the owner or some boring location name.

Come to think of it, most of the shops I've ever visited have had said boring or lame names.

One shop locally has a good name (not sure of the origin), Dirty Harry's. I've been to a Bicycle Garage, too. Lots of shops have variations on Velocipede in their name, too. Nothing terribly special.

Any GOOD shop name has to have some creative local flavor. Part of it, though, will depend on the audience the shop is catering to. Roadies, families, mtb, high end road/mtn, or what? Not sure a lot of families will be headed to a shop called Dead Baby Bikes. :skep:


----------



## teleken (Jul 22, 2005)

How about Rollin' & Tumblin' 

Classic blues standard and a common them on a bike.


----------



## McLovin (Sep 7, 2007)

I've seen a shop called "Peddle Files". They only sell kids bikes.

-


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

When I was in college there was a shop called Steel Breeze in Provo. Cool shop with lots of neat stuff I couldn't afford. They didn't last that long only 3 or 4 years.

mbb


----------



## 1440Brad (Apr 26, 2006)

2_Tires said:


> Think of something that relates to the area the shop will be in. I am not sure where this shop will be or what type of bikers it is aimed at so i can't really make a suggestion. My LBS is called Eastside Cycles, it is a suitable name since I am in Eastern Canada.


I think it's called Eastside, because it's on the east side of town.


----------



## RichS (Jul 20, 2007)

You could go with a Mike n Bikes instead of Mike n Ikes  but that only works if his name is Mike.

Rich S.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

How about, Psychles yard?


----------



## cognizant (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello all, new user here! Had to chime in on this one. In the same vein as Slippery Pig and because i think of monkeys as funny little guys... 
*The Bike Monkey*. 
Would people pay you to monkey with their bike tho?


----------



## furrykid (Feb 14, 2008)

First shop I ever fell in love with was in southern Maine and ran by two hippies, called "The Spokesperson." Can't remember if the latter was 1 word or 2. It was a sad day when they closed their doors.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Cycle Ward
The Wheel Thing
Get Wheel
Ride 'em and Weep
Where There's a Wheel
The Rim Brothers
Wheel People
One Wheel Drive
Save the Wheels
Saddle Store
Dr. Wheelgood


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Portland...*



sean salach said:


> dead baby bikes in, i think, seattle or portland is clearly the best name ever for a bike shop.


they put on a messenger bike race thats pretty popular each year


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

There is a shop in Pennsylvania named Frankenstein's. It's in a weird location and the owner is a little honory; but they are good people.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Two nearby bike shops:
Pedal Power
Alternative Spoke

One further away:
Pedals and Petals (bike shop/flower shop combo)


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I'd call my shop Hot Naked Chix.


----------



## stevereeneo (Jul 16, 2007)

Madison WI has smoe good names:
Revolution Cycles (my favorite logo)
Cronometro (Very high end road shop and legendary bike fittings! Their team is called the Brazen Dropouts - best name for a group of cyclists)

S


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

New Revolution Cycles
Pedal Power
The Hub
Bike Barn
These are in and around Central Texas.


----------



## Shelbak73 (Nov 10, 2007)

A couple here in Utah are called "Spin cycle" (Named after a local trail.) and "Bike peddler". And a couple I've seen else where were "cyclotherapy" and "wheels of fortune"


----------



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

*The Spin Cycle*



Shelbak73 said:


> A couple here in Utah are called "Spin cycle" (Named after a local trail.) and "Bike peddler". And a couple I've seen else where were "cyclotherapy" and "wheels of fortune"


The Spin Cycle is in Cary NC too.

Hey, how about "Performance"!? Anyone heard of that one?


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Too bad the 'service' at Cronometro is the worst I've EVER had. But then again, I'm a mountain biker (not in their clientèle book) and I didn't look like I had money dripping out of my pocket. Nice shop other wise.


----------



## Shelbak73 (Nov 10, 2007)

40hills said:


> The Spin Cycle is in Cary NC too.
> Is that the *X-Files* theme I hear?
> Proof positive we are not alone.


----------



## MasChingon (Jun 20, 2002)

VeloCity


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Sure it's not a product of a creative mind, Pedal Pusher! Try that one...


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

forks down saddle up

and have a small sitdown cafe inside with the most calorific grub that can be found

yum.

if some1 actually uses this I want a free bike up to 12K, free grub anytime I visit, and mentioned on any about us material.


----------



## Enduroblood (Nov 13, 2007)

Psycho Cycles? 

If that one isnt taken yet, I would be amazed.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

We've got a couple good ones locally:

Revolution Cycle

Mud, Sweat and Gears

Hardcore Bikes

Pedalhead


----------



## stevereeneo (Jul 16, 2007)

*Crono attitude*



~martini~ said:


> Too bad the 'service' at Cronometro is the worst I've EVER had. But then again, I'm a mountain biker (not in their clientèle book) and I didn't look like I had money dripping out of my pocket. Nice shop other wise.


That is no real surprise to me ... the first time I went in there with an older steel road bike that had 8 speed stuff (Campy AND Shimano - working together - that shouldn't work!) I got some serious attitude from Colin - the owner. I consequently went back and told him that I was really disappointed to be treated in such a patronizing manner... he seemed genuinely apologetic and then went on to be quite helpful. He then offered 1/2 price fittings to anyone doing the local (then 7-day) AIDS fundraiser ride and my fit lasted 3 hours with Craig - who is an absolute gentleman (I believe he just does bike fits). I also used to work with Eric who no longer works there as he's a great guy... Yeah, I know that they are not so friendly to mountain bikers either... they're specifically a high end road shop - for MTB stuff - I used to go see Jesse at the Trek Store he's a super nice guy!

I miss Madison in many ways ... but the dirt riding here is closer ... .ike out my door! the road riding is still better in Madison...


----------



## half arsed (Mar 2, 2005)

My bike shop in Brisbane Australia is called Cycleogical.
I didn't think of it, but I loved it as soon as I heard it.
I don't know how much a cool name for a shop affects its turnover, but it's always more fun to have a cool name.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Rosie O'donnell's Lycra Outfit


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

I think Super D's would be a great name for a shop.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

All fork'ed up..


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

False Summit Cycles


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Safety Break Bicycles or Safety Check Cycles


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Rollin' 'Round or Huck This!


Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

half arsed said:


> My bike shop in Brisbane Australia is called Cycleogical.
> I didn't think of it, but I loved it as soon as I heard it.
> I don't know how much a cool name for a shop affects its turnover, but it's always more fun to have a cool name.


That's a great name!

Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


----------



## mtbatl11 (Jul 14, 2011)

Nothing like free creative. Ha j/k. How about Crank Yankers.

or maybe Torque Center. It was a shop in milwaukee that, I think closed, so you should be able to use that.


----------



## Shytie (Feb 22, 2008)

The Rim Job


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

A few of the better names in the Denver area (IMO):

Singletrack Factory
Turin Cycles
Cycle Analyst
Full Cycle
Big Kahuna
Big Ring
Ascent Cycling
Mojo Wheels


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

I kinda like something classic, like, "Ye Olde Booze, Bike, Pizza and Porn Shoppe".


----------



## kenai (Feb 18, 2006)

Enduroblood said:


> Psycho Cycles?
> 
> If that one isnt taken yet, I would be amazed.


There was actually a Bike Brand back in the early 90's called Psycho Cyles...they were really cool...had a sweet "Psycho Eyeball" for the Rear Brake Cable stop....similar to the Ibis Handjob....I"ll habe to try to find some pics. Always loved that name for a bike co or bike shop


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Sacred Circles


----------



## kenai (Feb 18, 2006)

kenai said:


> There was actually a Bike Brand back in the early 90's called Psycho Cyles...they were really cool...had a sweet "Psycho Eyeball" for the Rear Brake Cable stop....similar to the Ibis Handjob....I"ll habe to try to find some pics. Always loved that name for a bike co or bike shop


Sweet! Found some info...kudos to whoever runs this blog!
utahdog!: Map Bike - "Psycho Cycles"


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Blazin Saddles in Sisters Oregon home of the Sisters Rodeo.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

In Montreal we got some interesting and less interesting ones...

Le Yeti (sells Yeti's bikes off course)
ABC Cycles
Pignon sur Roues
Montreal on Wheels
Le Grand Cycle Enr.
Garantie Vélo
Cycle Pop

But the Double D's bike shop and Strip club (and all-you-can-eat-crabs) is the absolute shiz


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

inappropriate comment


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Scott O said:


> I kinda like something classic, like, "Ye Olde Booze, Bike, Pizza and Porn Shoppe".


This would be a cool name if Random and David hadn't already suggested the best name/multi-discipline shop there will ever be: Super D's Bike Emporium, Gentleman's Club and All you Can Eat Crab Buffet. Home of Jizzwire Cables(patent pending).


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

monzie said:


> This would be a cool name if Random and David hadn't already suggested the best name/multi-discipline shop there will ever be: Super D's Bike Emporium, Gentleman's Club and All you Can Eat Crab Buffet. Home of Jizzwire Cables(patent pending).


Nice catch on the Jizzwire


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

random walk said:


> I think Super D's would be a great name for a shop.


:thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

AC/BC said:


> Rosie O'donnell's Lycra Outfit


Holy thread dredge. You sit around thinkin' of that for four years?

And I would keep it really simple. Bike! Bike!


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

1.Pick of the Litter Bike Shop
2.Tender Loins Bike Shop
3.Saddle Sores Bike Shop
4.Back in the Saddle Again Bikes
5.Happy Trails Bike Shop
6.Better than Bariatric Surgery Bike Shop


----------

